# Finding a positon



## PGCB (Nov 18, 2010)

I am out  of work and have recently finished my studies in the Billing/Coding Diploma program. I cannot afford to take the certification at this time, need help finding work in the enty level position.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Nov 19, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------



## lmarcure (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm having a difficult time also and I live in Northwestern Illinois.  I passed my CPC exam in August and still looking for some start to code.  any advice or help?


----------

